# Quake3 не хочет работать и все тут.

## bobr[x3]

Все сделал как учили:

```
emerge quake3

scp XXX@XXX:/tmp/pak0.pk3 /opt/quake3/baseq3
```

Потом подумал и добавил:

```
chown games:games /opt/quake3/pak0.pk3

chmod o-r /opt/quake3/pak0.pk3
```

И восле всего этого получаю

```
Q3 1.32b linux-i386 Nov 14 2002

----- FS_Startup -----

Current search path:

/home/bobr/.q3a/baseq3

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak8.pk3 (9 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak7.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak6.pk3 (64 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak5.pk3 (7 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak4.pk3 (272 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak3.pk3 (4 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak2.pk3 (148 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak1.pk3 (26 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3/pak0.pk3 (3539 files)

/opt/quake3/baseq3

./quake3.x86/baseq3

----------------------

4073 files in pk3 files

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

----- CL_Shutdown -----

-----------------------

Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg
```

В FAQ сказано что я неправильно скопировал файлы, но ведь они находятся. Что делать не знаю. Помогите кто чем может.

----------

## keyF2

Попробуй перед запуском сменить каталог на каталог игры... т.е. к примеру

```

 cd /opt/games/q3

 ./quake3

```

----------

## bobr[x3]

Нифига не помогает   :Sad: 

----------

## Selecter

 *bobr[x3] wrote:*   

> Все сделал как учили:
> 
> ```
> emerge quake3
> 
> ...

 

Sys_Error: Couldn't load default.cfg

----------

## Urs

У меня работает.

```

home quake3 $ ll /opt/quake3/

total 2,1M

drwxr-x---    4 games    games        4,0K Apr  4  2003 Docs/

-rw-r-----    1 games    games        9,8K May 25  2003 Q3A_EULA.txt

-rw-r-----    1 games    games         16K May 25  2003 README-Id-7-26-01.html

-rw-r-----    1 games    games         12K May 25  2003 README-linux.txt

lrwxrwxrwx    1 root     root           32 Apr  5  2003 baseq3 -> /mnt/data/Quake III Arena/baseq3/

drwxr-x---    2 games    games        4,0K Apr  5  2003 baseq3_old/

drwxr-x---    2 games    games        4,0K Apr  4  2003 missionpack/

drwxr-x---    3 games    games        4,0K Apr  4  2003 pb/

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games        732K May 25  2003 q3ded*

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games        1,3M May 25  2003 quake3.x86*

-rw-r-----    1 games    games        4,2K May 25  2003 quake3.xpm

-rwxr-x---    1 games    games          97 May 25  2003 startq3ded*

```

```

home quake3 $ ll /opt/quake3/baseq3/

total 466M

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        6,1K Mar  5  2000 bot-dark.pk3*

drwxr--r--    2 urs      users        4,0K Aug  4  2002 demos/

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users         27M Sep 23 12:24 games.log*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        3,7M Feb 27  2000 md3-dark.pk3*

drwxr--r--    3 urs      users        4,0K Aug  5  2002 models/

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        411M Dec  5  1999 pak0.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        366K May 25  2003 pak1.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        7,2M May 25  2003 pak2.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        270K May 25  2003 pak3.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        9,2M May 25  2003 pak4.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        188K May 25  2003 pak5.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        7,1M May 25  2003 pak6.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        314K May 25  2003 pak7.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        444K May 25  2003 pak8.pk3*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        8,9K Sep 23 12:20 q3config.cfg*

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users         167 Sep 23 12:20 q3key*

drwxr--r--    2 urs      users        4,0K Mar 16  2002 screenshots/

-rwxr--r--    1 urs      users        868K Feb 15  2001 ztn3tourney1.pk3*

```

Пускаю также, как отмечено выше.

```

home quake3 $ cat ~urs/bin/quake3.sh

#!/bin/sh

cd /opt/quake3

./quake3.x86

```

----------

## bobr[x3]

После долгих ковыряний накопал, что quake не запускается только обычным пользователем, а root'ом нормально (правда без звука, но не об том речь). И это при том, что обычный пользователь у меня относится к группе games и все файлы, относящиеся к игре (в /opt/quake и /usr/games) записаны на эту группу. Посоветуйте, пожалуйста.

----------

## padonak

хыхыхыхы... а пользователь, под которым пытаешься пускать кваку, записан в группу games? нада было внимательней читать, что писалось после установки пакета...

----------

## bobr[x3]

 :Mad:  Не понял прикола. Сказано же было, что пользователь отностися к группе games. Что еще надо?

----------

## devol

попробуй скопировать

games/quake3/baseq3/q3config.cfg 

в

games/quake3/baseq3/default.cfg

----------

## padonak

default.cfg находица внутри pak0.pk3, так что простым копированием тут не обойтись... можно попробовать взять другой дистриб кваки и оттуда скопировать pak0.pk3.

----------

## devol

я когда-то так и сделал - у меня был ку3 самой почти первой версии 1.13, так я от туда и взял pak0.pk3, и все заработало, просто совсем забыл..сорри

----------

## bobr[x3]

Все завелсь!!!

Однако, у меня новая трабла: звук не звучит. Где могут быть грабли? Во всех других программах со звуком все пучком.

----------

